# Hetalia.



## Automata heart (Nov 16, 2010)

i love this anime. the little history lesons in it mean i can watch it instead of a history leson. (i'm home schooled) what do you think of hetalia? 
HASTA-LA-PASTA!


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 16, 2010)

I think Hetalia is awesome, it's one of my favorite series. I was slightly interested in history before hearing of it, though. I love the jokes and the little facts. Heh, I'm planning to cosplay Canada for an upcoming con.

But if there's anything I don't like, it's that the fandom has TOO. MUCH. YAOI. I've got nothing against yaoi, it's just not my thing, but when it's all over the place in a non-yaoi series... nothanks. (But I don't care much for het or yuri either, or pairings in general.)


----------



## hopeandjoy (Nov 16, 2010)

While it's true that Hetalia is a non-yaoi series, there's a lot of not-really-all-that-sub-text. You can't honestly tell be that there's about five cases of Relationship Writing Fumble, can you? Plus, when you have a cast of mostly guys, you're getting yaoi.

Still, I like the show. It's funny and informative (for the most part).

The dub can go to hell, though.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 16, 2010)

There are like, eight girls. Of course there's going to be a bit of man-lovin'. And with strips like the Valentine's Day ones...

I like Hetalia. It's absolutely stupid and ridiculous, but it's quite fun! Although it's not... really... accurate, it does make some sort of vague attempt and that's always nice instead of just making shit up. I think that as long as you don't take what you're told 100% as fact (because Rule of Funny _will_ change things, you know?), it's awesome.

The dub put me in absolute laughing hysterics, but probably not in the right way.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Nov 16, 2010)

I like Hetalia. It's light hearted which is probably the best way to approach the collective history of international relations. Personally I do like the fandom. I just dip in and out to see what I'm interested in and because of the use of characters to represent entire countries, some of the artwork is really kickass and can say a lot in meaning.

I've never seen the dub, I've been able to stick to subtitled Japanese episodes. Same as always when I watch anime nowadays.


----------



## nothing to see here (Nov 16, 2010)

Never seen any of it.  I have heard of it before, but that's pretty much just because my sister found the "tomato song" on Youtube (which came with silly drawings of Bleach characters hitting each other with tomatoes, for some reason) and I searched around to see where the song was from.

I didn't know there was an English dub, though.  Is it actually on TV anywhere, or just on DVDs?



> But if there's anything I don't like, it's that the fandom has TOO. MUCH. YAOI. I've got nothing against yaoi, it's just not my thing, but when it's all over the place in a non-yaoi series... nothanks. (But I don't care much for het or yuri either, or pairings in general.)


Yeah, this is one of several reasons I stopped paying any attention to the Kingdom Hearts fandom.  For a series of games that basically has _no_ "more than friends" type relationships (if you don't count the Disney characters, who nobody writes about anyway), its fandom is *ridiculously overloaded* with shipping... to the point where it's near-impossible to find KH fanfiction that _isn't_ about some pairing or another.


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 16, 2010)

No 'more than friends' in Kingdom Hearts? I seem to remember Sora/Kairi being pushed a lot...


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Nov 17, 2010)

El Garbanzo said:


> I didn't know there was an English dub, though.  Is it actually on TV anywhere, or just on DVDs?


It's just on DVDs. The episodes are just 5 minutes long each (including ending theme) anyway. But it's pretty hilarious, I love the dub just for the general lulzyness.

And I agree so much with what you say about shipping. I've never cared for it, and though I know that "if you don't like, don't look" there's simply too much of it in the fandom to avoid. -_- Which is why I don't read fanfics- 99% of them are about some pairing.


----------



## Rai-CH (Nov 17, 2010)

I've been into Hetalia for about a year after a link to the webcomics was posted on this forum. It actually got me interested into history, I think imagining countries as people makes it easier for me to remember different events. I find it kind of sad that i've learnt more about history from Hetalia that all my history classes put together though. For some reason all of my history teachers have taught are that both World Wars were all about Australia kicking ass, with a little bit of help from America and New Zealand. Up until last year (when I discovered Hetalia), I didn't even know who the Allies were fighting! D:

Originally I couldn't stand the Yaoi stuff from the fandom, but now I kinda like it. The porny fanarts that I sometimes find on PIXIV and Tumblr still gross me out :|


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 17, 2010)

I really don't like this show, in all honesty, haha. I think it's because it is innacurate, people actually think it can replace a real history lesson (TEARS. SALTY TEARS STREAMING DOWN MY FACE) and all the characters look the fucking same, which is tragic when they're supposed to be different countries. I have nothing against comedy concerning the wars when it is done right ('Allo 'Allo, Blackadder, etc) but this is like someone had the war vaguely described to them and decided to make a comic about it without even bothering to research what Europeans fucking look like.

Also there is no mention of the Holocaust which is just. Stupid.

_Stupid._ (presumably to make germany kawaii desu)


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 17, 2010)

People who think it's accurate on any level other than superficial are kinda silly and need to read more. 

(And that's probably because it would slightly difficult to make a joke about the Holocaust, because it's just that thing You Don't Touch.)

Germany is the kawaii desu-est :-(


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Nov 17, 2010)

Yes, but I just wish they'd make him at least a little more antagonistic ?_? I mean I don't follow Hetalia in any form but from what I can tell he just seems like a sort of brooding guy with a stick up his ass instead of someone who actively goes out, tortures and slaughters people for shits and giggles.
That seems to have been relegated to Russia (who is the least slavic russian i've ever seen but i may be biased) for reasons beyond my comprehension.

And of course there's that kolkolkol PASTAAA bullshit but let's not get into that.

(sorry i am being the NO FUN BOT :( i'll leave if you want)


----------



## Tailsy (Nov 17, 2010)

Well, nobody is /really/ particularly antagonistic. Even Russia is somewhat sympathetic, despite all the rape fics in fandom that I avoid like the plague because anything about Hetalia that isn't ridiculous or at least somewhat light-hearted is just wrong. I think the author was trying to say that the country wasn't specifically evil, it was the ~government~ or whatever. IDK man.

I don't really pay attention to the actual WWII strips a lot of the time, actually, so I might be wrong really 8| unless it's the Allies, because America is great.

(:-( YOU WOUND ME MAN. GET OUT. Nah! I don't mind at all. Differing opinions are cool ok.)


----------



## Automata heart (Nov 30, 2010)

hehe. longest thread i have ever started. anywhoo, i think mr "cbf typing your user name so i'm gona call you mr. V.P.LJ." is right, where IS the holacaust in this? its like new zealand, WTF have they done with all the jews?


----------

